# Latest haul January 2010



## paphioboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Just received these in the mail yesterday.. 
Flowering size single growth roth (pot is 30cm in diameter for size reference.. its the smallest pot I can find that is able to fit all the roots..!)





Flowering size glaucophyllum (do you guys think I should cut the spike?)




(Concolor x angthong alba) seedling




Another (concolor x angthong alba) seedling and glanduliferum seedling




Another glanduliferum seedling




(chamberlainianum x lowii)


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy cow that roth is huge! I almost fell off my chair when I read that pot is 30cm ! The leaves seem quite narrow.

Nice haul!


----------



## etex (Jan 21, 2010)

You are my kind of shopper!! Great haul!! All the plants look great! The roth is huge,but does it flower from a single growth?
What is your potting mix? The red pieces look like clay


----------



## Ernie (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool. If the glauco plant is strong, no reason to chop off the spike IMO. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2010)

concolor x anthong album! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with Ernie. The plant looks plenty big enough to support a spike.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, guys..  

Diana, it is very rare to see a roth flower from a single growth here in Malaysia. Usually, blooming size plants are multi-growth. i pot in broken brick, charcoal and sifted burnt red earth (the red bits on top). Its essentially clay soil, but when burnt, becomes these stable porous aggregates. 

I was a bit worried about the glauco because the flowering growth only has 2 leaves..  Ok, I'll just leave the spike alone..


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2010)

Great purchases!!!!!!! :clap:!!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 22, 2010)

3rd photo looks way over potted to me, that could go in a pot much smaller.

They all look healthy though.......and impressive.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, Bolero.. That (concolor x angthong alba) seedling had a few very long roots that I couldn't fit in any other pot. I played safe by using rather large pieces of broken brick, so the medium shouldn't stay excessively wet..


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2010)

very cool plants!!! as for the flowering size glaucophyllum (foliage resembles a lot to my moquetteanum , that I got as glauco..., flowering now since August), I would not cut the spike!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks, Jean..  I also have 2 moquettianum seedlings bought last July which do not seem to be doing much..  A few roots have rotted, so I guess I have to wait for them to put out new roots...


----------

